# Mosquito and Flicker Shad



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

I've never fished Mosquito before but am planning on starting today. From reading a lot of past threads I see that flicker shads are very popular on Mosquito. Having not used them before I was wondering what size and colors seem to work the best on this body of water? I know it will vary based on water clarity and time of year but I'm just looking for a few ideas to get me started.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pretty much all I use there. Fire tiger, or any blue/black w/white "natural" color seems to work. The larger/higher numbers(6>) will troll 12-18 ft(depending on speed) so to minimize stump hangups, choose your fishing depth and speeds accordingly.(Tip-Wmart has best prices, so-so selection!)


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

c. j. stone said:


> Pretty much all I use there. Fire tiger, or any blue/black w/white "natural" color seems to work. The larger/higher numbers(6>) will troll 12-18 ft(depending on speed) so to minimize stump hangups, choose your fishing depth and speeds accordingly.


Thank you for the info...


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I love flicker shads on just about lake honestly. Sometimes amazed on things I can catch on them. Few times at mosquito I’ve drug around some nice size crappie without even realizing it while trolling for walleye. In fact last year at times I couldn’t keep my line in water while trolling with flicker shads because crappie would snatch them up(good size crappie too).While Walmart does have better then most prices on them. They actually sell bundle/variety packs at Cabela’s that run pretty cheap. I want to say they were just over 10 bucks for 3 the last time I got one of the packs.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I agree flicker shad work the best at Skeeter. Change the hooks out tho they are good or braking


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We mostly run 5-6 & 7's. I did stock up on a number of the new jointed ones over the winter and can't wait to give then a go!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

I like casting x raps especially when the eyes are shallow. But make sure to re tie often bcuz x-raps are like ten a piece lol tight lines!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

When using x raps at mosquito do you use more of a steady retrieve or jerk it more like for bass?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Shad shape baits have worked at Mosquito for as long as I have fished it (40+years). There are always days there that that shape won't work only a minnow shape will. Now that zebra mussels have populated it and cleared the water it has more weeds.The fish have changed majorly on color, size and shape even if they rattle or not on some days on what they will hit. Be prepared to get allot of snags...... I have lost over 30 plugs in one day OUCH! My old favorite there was an AC shiner


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

KTkiff said:


> When using x raps at mosquito do you use more of a steady retrieve or jerk it more like for bass?


 Up until the spawn, slow steady retieve. And after spawn you can get creative with it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

i have used 18# leadcore for excellent depth control on Mosquito. attaching a 6 to 10 ft. Fluro leader, 15/20# will allow you to pull many snagged lures free and provide abrasion resistance. Remove the tip of the lead core from the line and attach the leader with a uni knot. For casting, I drop down to a 8 /10# fluro line with a heavier fluro leader 3 to 4 ft which again provides abrasion resistance. A mini swivel will make leader replacement easier. Twister tails are a good selection for casting and a lot less costly the Flicker or cranks in general. Snap jigging 1/8 and 3/16 ounce Vibe's works when water temps are in the mid to upper forty's.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

one word... BLUEGILL (ok that 3 words)


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

#4 rapala shad rap, trolled as slow as you can. good colors perch, shad.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

These are my most productive colors. Size 7 floating .... Cast into 2-10ft and ripped thru weeds. Or lindy rigged with a weight in deep water.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 297621
> View attachment 297611
> View attachment 297619
> View attachment 297617
> ...


damn.. you really narrowed that down.lol.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

ezbite said:


> damn.. you really narrowed that down.lol.


Haha, I figure why not just give some detailed info....Nothing is top secret with me and I like helping people out. Hopefully this will help the guy spend his money wisely and put some fish in the boat. Always practice catch and release and only take what you will eat. No sense in over harvesting.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 297621
> View attachment 297611
> View attachment 297619
> View attachment 297617
> ...


You forgot " irredecent purple " the secret color. LOL


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Purple tiger!


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> i have used 18# leadcore for excellent depth control on Mosquito. attaching a 6 to 10 ft. Fluro leader, 15/20# will allow you to pull many snagged lures free and provide abrasion resistance. Remove the tip of the lead core from the line and attach the leader with a uni knot. For casting, I drop down to a 8 /10# fluro line with a heavier fluro leader 3 to 4 ft which again provides abrasion resistance. A mini swivel will make leader replacement easier. Twister tails are a good selection for casting and a lot less costly the Flicker or cranks in general. Snap jigging 1/8 and 3/16 ounce Vibe's works when water temps are in the mid to upper forty's.


when you run the hardcore, how many colors do you run? I'm guessing 2 to 4 colors and do you use segmented sections and if so do let a little backing out so all the colors are in the water? I'm asking because right now I have 2 full core set ups and seems like overkill for mosquito. I'm thinking of setting up a 3 or 4 color segment with some mono backing for this technique


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

chrisrf815 said:


> when you run the hardcore, how many colors do you run? I'm guessing 2 to 4 colors and do you use segmented sections and if so do let a little backing out so all the colors are in the water? I'm asking because right now I have 2 full core set ups and seems like overkill for mosquito. I'm thinking of setting up a 3 or 4 color segment with some mono backing for this technique


I meant leadcore not hardcore, stupid auto correct


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chrisrf815 said:


> I meant leadcore not hardcore, stupid auto correct


if im running crawler harness in mosquito off the graveyard going north, i go 40' feet. i dont go by color, i go by feet


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

allwayzfishin said:


> Haha, I figure why not just give some detailed info....Nothing is top secret with me and I like helping people out. Hopefully this will help the guy spend his money wisely and put some fish in the boat. Always practice catch and release and only take what you will eat. No sense in over harvesting.


Yes, I agree with the catch and release. I don't plan on keeping any walleye out of Mosquito. I have a boat docked on Lake Erie in the Geneva Marina and catch all the walleye I need to stock the freezer from there. Mosquito is just for the fun of the catch.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

chrisrf815 said:


> when you run the hardcore, how many colors do you run? I'm guessing 2 to 4 colors and do you use segmented sections and if so do let a little backing out so all the colors are in the water? I'm asking because right now I have 2 full core set ups and seems like overkill for mosquito. I'm thinking of setting up a 3 or 4 color segment with some mono backing for this technique


I only used three colors and adjusted the length of backing (12/15# mono) line to get the leadcore to the depth needed. Three to four co;ors is enough.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ducknut141 said:


> Be prepared to get allot of snags...... I have lost over 30 plugs in one day. My old favorite there was an AC shiner


"Thirty plugs in one day!" Ouch! Sounds like you need to invest in(or make) a "lure knocker". With all the stump fields still viable in Mosquito-heck, most of our inland lakes ,(IMHO) one of these is a "Must Have" item! I make my own and have actually retrieved tons of minnow-plug/crank-baits, as well as blade baits(anything with two or more trebles)! No, you won't get "Every One" back, but guessing my success rate is 75% or better! I'll try to post a picture of the one I make/use as soon as I can get into my boat(Which has been in my son's driveway for "way too long" currently)!! I'd bet there are several "how to" videos on Utube that likely work just as well!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

My homemade "stumpknocker"


c. j. stone said:


> "Thirty plugs in one day!" Ouch! Sounds like you need to invest in(or make) a "lure knocker". With all the stump fields still viable in Mosquito-heck, most of our inland lakes ,(IMHO) one of these is a "Must Have" item! I make my own and have actually retrieved tons of minnow-plug/crank-baits, as well as blade baits(anything with two or more trebles)! No, you won't get "Every One" back, but guessing my success rate is 75% or better! I'll try to post a picture of the one I make/use as soon as I can get into my boat(Which has been in my son's driveway for "way too long" currently)!! I'd bet there are several "how to" videos on Utube that likely work just as well!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I purchased my lure retriever and . I think it is the lure dog or something like that. tied it to heavy string and use an old line counter reel to hold the line. stores much easier in the boat. My retrieval rate is around 95% on blade baits.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

One of the beat investment one can get if they troll. Only time I loose one is when there is strong wind and can't get over the top of the snag.


----------

